# Karte vom Taunus



## CoAXx (16. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche eine gute Wander-/Bikekarte vom Taunus. Kann mir vielleicht jemand hier einen Tip geben?


----------



## Hellspawn (16. August 2004)

fach nach Frankfurt zum Hugendubel an der Hauptwache und such Dir aus, was Dir gefällt. Die haben ne riesen Auswahl und grosse Tische zum Ausbreiten und in Ruhe angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henri_1 (17. August 2004)

Ich fahre mit einer topographischen Karte 1:50.000. Wenn ich die verheizt habe, werd ich mir wohl mal eine 1:15.000 zulegen. 
Ist etwas detailierter, dafür deckt sie logischerweise nicht ganz so viel ab wie die 1:25.000.
über 1:50' würde ich halt net empfehlen, da sieht man die ganzen kleineren Wege nicht mehr. 

Gruß
Henri


----------



## m.a.t. (17. August 2004)

nimm bloss nicht die Kompass-Karte, die hat Massstab 1:50000.   Das taugt nicht. Es gibt allerdings mehrere Karten mit Massstab 1:25000, z.B. die hier. Aus der Reihe gibt es noch 2 weitere für Wiesbaden und Rheingau. Ich find diese Karten sehr praktisch.

ciao
matthias


----------



## Tilman (17. August 2004)

M.A.T. schrieb:
			
		

> nimm bloss nicht die Kompass-Karte, ,



So ist es, der Verlag hat mir mal geschrieben, daß die Leute ohnehin keine Karten lesen könnten (wer so schlecht über die Kundschaft denkt.....).

Wer gibt eine detailliertere 15.000 (im Vergleich zur 25.000) ´raus. Ich kenne auch 10.000er, aber das sind alles »aufgeblasene« 25.000er mit keinem Detail zusätzlich. Es läßt sch nur beim Routenplanen besser drin herummalen.

Gut ist auch die TK25.000 für den PC.

Als Geschäft ist auch (von der Beratung besser als Hugendubel) Landkarten Schwarz zu empfehlen (Ffm. Eckenheimer Landstrasse und Ffm. Nähe Goethehaus). Vor allem ist ein Typ von Hugendubel mal frech geworden (»gleich hätte ich einen Bolzenschneider geholt«), als ich mein Fahrrad vor dem Geschäft angeschlossen hatte. So geht man nicht mit Kunden um, aber Massenbetrieb ist halt Massenbetrieb.


----------



## Henri_1 (18. August 2004)

Sorry, das ist mir  ein Vertipper unterlaufen, ich meinte natürlich 1:25000, nicht 1:15000   

Henri


----------



## Schnellspritz (18. August 2004)

@tilmann

Seit wann ist denn die Eckenheimerlandstr. in der näh vom Goethehaus?
Hast da wohl was verwechselt. Landkarten Schwarz ist am Kornmarkt.
Auf der Eckenheimer ist auch ein Kartengeschäft. Weis aber net wie das heißt.
Is auch ziemlich klein.


----------



## CoAXx (4. Oktober 2004)

ich habe mir bei Hugendubel die Karten angeschaut. Im Grunde haben die mir nur 2 zeigen können: eine mit 1:50000 und die 1:25000. Aber letztere finde ich auch vieel zu klein. Das einzeichnen von kleinen Trails ist da fast unmöglich.

Also bleibe ich weiter auf der Suche nach einer 1:15000.

Wenn jemand einen Tip hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## darkdesigner (5. Oktober 2004)

Schnellspritz schrieb:
			
		

> @tilmann
> 
> Seit wann ist denn die Eckenheimerlandstr. in der näh vom Goethehaus?
> Hast da wohl was verwechselt. Landkarten Schwarz ist am Kornmarkt.
> ...



Tilmann hatte schon Recht, sowohl auf der Eckenheimer, als gegenüber vom Goethehaus waren Geschäfte vom Landkarten Schwarz. Diese beiden Filialen wurden aber zugunsten des neuen Ladens am Kornmarkt (neben 2001) aufgegeben. Also jetzt nur noch Landkartenschwarz am Kornmarkt

Mein Kartentip für den kompletten Taunus mit markierten Wanderwegen, Radwegen, Höhenlinien und weiteren Infos: TS Ost; Taunus östlicher Teil, Topographische Freizeitkarte 1 : 50 000, gemeinschaftlich herausgegeben vom Taunusklub e.V. und dem Hessischen Landesvermessungsamt; ISBN 3-89446-298-1

Gibt es beim Schwarz ganz bestimmt.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen wünscht,
dd


----------



## Wiegetritt (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann folgende Karten empfehlen (ISDN-Nummern habe ich nicht entdecken können oder doch?):
1) Mittlerer Taunus  # 020002010004000
2) Hochtaunus  # 030002010004000
3) Unteres Maintal  # 05-0004-02-5000

alle drei von 
Rheingau-Taunus-Kartographie 
Eschenweg 2a
65527 Niedernhausen

e-mail: [email protected] oder [email protected]

Alle Karten (Rad- und Wanderkarten) wiesen eine Maßstab von ca. 1:25.000 - 1:40.000 auf. Das Besondere an ihnen ist
- alle Symbole der Wanderwege sind enthalten
- alle Radwege und Ragwanderwege sind enthalten
- UTM-Koordinaten für GPS sind enthalten
- auf der Karten-Rückseite sind verschieden Touren-Tipps je nach Ort
- für Kartenlegasteniker sind auch schwarze oder weiße Dreiecke enthalten, die eine schnelle Übersicht für Steigung oder Gefälle anziegen.

Einen Kartenauschnitt habe ich als Bild beigefügt.

Die Karten gibt es bei lokalen Bikehändlern und in Buchhandlungen. 

Wiegetritt


----------



## darkdesigner (18. Oktober 2004)

Wiegetritt schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Kartenauschnitt habe ich als Bild beigefügt.
> 
> Wiegetritt



WO???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiegetritt (20. Oktober 2004)

ooops,

die Datei sollte eigentlich angehängt sein. Nunmehr zweiter Versuch:

Wiegetritt


----------



## Wiegetritt (20. Oktober 2004)

zweiter Versuch, da man nur 60kb anhängen konnte...

Wiegetritt


----------



## trekkinger (24. Juni 2005)

Wiegetritt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich kann folgende Karten empfehlen (ISDN-Nummern habe ich nicht entdecken können oder doch?):
> 1) Mittlerer Taunus  # 020002010004000
> ...


Hallo Wiegetritt!

Wäre es Dir möglich, die Kartenausschnitte über die Bereichsabdeckung abzubilden?

Ich suche nämlich eine detailiierte Karte (ca.1:20000) um den Bereich Niedernhausen (Hohe Kanzel) und auch Feldbergregion.

Vielen Dank!


----------

